# estradiol Issues



## zenshin (Apr 22, 2019)

I have a question few months ago I got the testosterone pellets for trt, wanted to try it to see if it’s better than injections, most likely I will switch to injections after 4 month period.

after 6 weeks my total test went from 169 to 420 ng/dL with the pellets and after 12 weeks down to 380 ng/dL, Hematocrit was slightly elevated to 52.6% and my estradiol was very high at 120 pg/ml. The urologist has no problem putting more pellets to get me up to 800, but he is worried of my hemocrit level.

i was prescribed arimidex 1 mg 2x week I was thinking that might be slightly high I was thinking to start off at 1mg week because I don’t want to crash my estrogen levels. Plus I am more scared of the arimidex than I am scared of high estrogen. 

Does ra anyone have any wisdom to share with me about arimidex and should I cut It down to 1 mg week compared to 2x because the urologist treating me has no idea about this stuff I expected more from the Cleveland clinic, but they are incompetent in regards to trt everyone there from the endocrinologist to there nurses are against it. My urologist admittedly told me has no idea about anti estrogens and wanted me to start 1mg a day!!! Until I started asking questions and then I followed up with the endo and he said that is way too high and and prescribed 2x week, but criticized me for doing trt he said my 160ish level was fine?

will arimidex increase my test levels if my estrogen goes down?

any advice is helpful I’m scared of muscle cramping with this arimidex


----------



## DF (Apr 22, 2019)

2mg of Adex a week for trt is too much.  I'd start with .25-.50 mg/week & get blood work.  You don't want prolonged crashed E2.


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 23, 2019)

on my trt at 100mg/wk i dont use anything. been playing with it for a bit to find the right border line for when i do up it... been on 600mg/wk for a bit now and been doing aromasin 2 on 1 off and came back at 38. 

why did they Rx adex?


----------



## Jin (Apr 23, 2019)

Great that he over prescribed. Pocket the leftovers for future cycles.


----------



## zenshin (Apr 23, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> on my trt at 100mg/wk i dont use anything. been playing with it for a bit to find the right border line for when i do up it... been on 600mg/wk for a bit now and been doing aromasin 2 on 1 off and came back at 38.
> 
> why did they Rx adex?


IDK when I try to talk to the endo or urologist they treat me like a crack head addicted to drugs they treat trt like a drug addiction, seriously! I asked about hcg and they didn’t want to hear it gave me the script and that’s it when I told them I have issues with elevated liver enzymes and elevated cholesterol and I’m worried with this script they told it’s ok take it and good bye. I’m just scared not to get muscle cramping with this script.

if I take 1/2 mg a week will that have any effect on my test levels to bring it up?


----------



## snake (Apr 23, 2019)

Adex works fast so you can adjust on the fly. 120 is high and may require 2 mg per week for you. That's not the norm for your test to be there and have your E2 pop that high. 

TRT is a life time thing and they need to so their job and dial this in for you. 

For the record, I hate that form of TRT delivery.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 23, 2019)

Odds are Snake may be correct but 2mg seems high. I aromatize a more then most and I use 1mg a week. (I cut the pill in half and take it 2x per week)

You might want to start there and see where your blood work is after a week to 10 days. Adjust accordingly. You could need anywhere from .5-2mg. 

You might find your test levels get a bit higher when you aren’t converting it all so fast.


----------



## zenshin (Apr 24, 2019)

I’m actually thinking of taking just 1/2 mg week. I’m just waiting for the doctor to call me back because I have no blood work scheduled, they just give me the script and no blood work, it makes no sense.


----------

